# Passenger wouldn't stop touching me....



## SteveSPG (Jan 14, 2015)

Hey - I think I did the right thing but I wanted my esteemed panel of Uber-ites to chime in. Last night.......

Picked up two girls and a guy from a popular club. Girl in front, quiet. Girl in back right - wouldn't stop talking. Guy behind me - wouldn't stop reaching behind my seat and either laughing and bumping me or touching me. !!!! He was very flamboyant and I was just trying to TOLERATE HIS ASS until I could finish the ride.

I asked him repeatedly " Please -- I don't want to wreck the car.... you can't keep startling me by grabbed my arms.". He just laughed..... blah blah blah. " Please don't touch me".... I said twice.

He was drunk and I was trying to be cool because it was an easy $24 fare... then he started asking "am I married? Do you think a guy can give a good "blah blah blah". " I just ignored him. Then he started touching me on my chest from BEHIND ME. That was the final straw.

This freaked me the [email protected]@k out and I pulled over into a Circle K Convenience store. I told them I was ending the ride, to get out and request another one.

After a minute of insults, tirades, cut-downs, etc....... they finally got out. I turned the app off and got the hell away from them.

*Should I have tolerated his SH*T for a few more miles or did I do the right thing my fellow Uber friends?

If they contest the fare up to the point I drop them off, should I fight I? Can I win or does Uber just take their side?*

Thanks in advance.......


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

They were just being typical Uber weekend night riders.


----------



## sUBERu Outback (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome encounter, where can I get in on the action?!

In all seriousness you should advise Uber HQ of their transgression, or trans-aggression... not sure, and hopefully they will ignore the rider's poor rating which they likely left for you and whatever comments as well.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

SteveSPG said:


> Hey - I think I did the right thing but I wanted my esteemed panel of Uber-ites to chime in. Last night.......
> 
> Picked up two girls and a guy from a popular club. Girl in front, quiet. Girl in back right - wouldn't stop talking. Guy behind me - wouldn't stop reaching behind my seat and either laughing and bumping me or touching me. !!!! He was very flamboyant and I was just trying to TOLERATE HIS ASS until I could finish the ride.
> 
> ...


Um, (I'm gay so it isn't homophobic) that's harassment, plain and simple. No one should have to go through that. You should report them so they and their mobile IP address can be banned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Being cool doesn't mean putting up with shit. Cool is taking shit from nobody.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Kick them out and make them request a new ride. But stay there, then accept the ride and give them a mile to have different behavior. Rinse and repeat until they get the message and or those minium rides add up. And of course then write UBER immediately and let them know.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Being cool doesn't mean putting up with shit. Cool is taking shit from nobody.


Or beat his ass, only problem is he'd like it. I've had gay ppl try to shock me with a barrage of sexual expression. But because I am gay though, I give a scathing critique.

Or they may want to ask me about my size, thinking they're shocking s straight guy. I remind them that they're out of shape and a "queen." So, the best they could expect is an inverted erection. Gay Uber passengers are some of the most ignorant people in existence. My car is NOT FOLSOM NOR IS IT SAN FRANCISCO!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

So just where do you ride Mr. John United States. "Beating his ass" is along way from ending the trip on an abusive passenger.

I just love the not so well put together dissertation about your sadomasochistic riders, crack ***** economics, and of course
those ignorant scum of the earth queens.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You could give him a greased bowling ball to hold.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

mike888 said:


> So just where do you ride Mr. John United States. "Beating his ass" is along way from ending the trip on an abusive passenger.
> 
> I just love the not so well put together dissertation about your sadomasochistic riders, crack ***** economics, and of course
> those ignorant scum of the earth queens.


The U.S.​


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

puber said:


> You could give him a greased bowling ball to hold.


Are the grannies of GACA also members of Old Broads Against Cat Tongue Manipulation?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SteveSPG said:


> Hey - I think I did the right thing but I wanted my esteemed panel of Uber-ites to chime in. Last night.......
> 
> Picked up two girls and a guy from a popular club. Girl in front, quiet. Girl in back right - wouldn't stop talking. Guy behind me - wouldn't stop reaching behind my seat and either laughing and bumping me or touching me. !!!! He was very flamboyant and I was just trying to TOLERATE HIS ASS until I could finish the ride.
> 
> ...


Write in and tell uber the story as soon as possible any time you end a ride early. Guaranteed they gave you 1 star and complained about you. Don't wait until uber takes action against you to tell your side, they don't investigate on their own.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

SteveSPG said:


> *Passenger wouldn't stop touching me....*
> 
> Picked up two girls and a guy from a popular club.


This story started so positive and went downhill VERY fast. Sorry to hear!

Unfortunately, uber doesn't seem to care. You did the right thing, but sadly your rating will suffer when the pax gives you a 1 Star and uber won't remove it.

"To keep the rating system fair for all partners, we're not able to adjust partner ratings for individual trips."

This is the response I got from a CSR after reporting a bad pax and ending a ride, knowing that they 1 star'd me.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Kick them out and make them request a new ride. But stay there, then accept the ride and give them a mile to have different behavior. Rinse and repeat until they get the message and or those minium rides add up. And of course then write UBER immediately and let them know.


Really good if you don't care about your rating, or your pride lol.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> They were just being typical Uber weekend night riders.


That wouldn't be tolerated for a female driver, so a male driver shouldn't have to put up with it either. That is not typical to be touched like than in any of the 1000 rides I've done. Absolutely end the trip. Now the talking part, that's a different story.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Really good if you don't care about your rating, or your pride lol.


rating? After writing UBEr first you would not have to worry about it. My age and not living in a "Free State" meets all my pride needs. Thanks!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

grams777 said:


> That wouldn't be tolerated for a female driver, so a male driver shouldn't have to put up with it either. That is not typical to be touched like than in any of the 1000 rides I've done. Absolutely end the trip.


Grams only gets touched by women. ... or at least he thinks they're women.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> rating? After writing UBEr first you would not have to worry about it. My age and not living in a "Free State" meets all my pride needs. Thanks!


Keep on thinking that uber will adjust tie rating, especially if they see you picking up the same rider 2 and 3 times in a row. Kind of destroys your credibility.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Grams only gets touched by women. ... or at least he thinks they're women.


Nothing even close. A neck rub once, maybe one or two females who briefly touch your arm in a style of conversation.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Keep on thinking that uber will adjust tie rating, especially if they see you picking up the same rider 2 and 3 times in a row. Kind of destroys your credibility.


You just say you did not want to be accused of being homophobic and giving UBER a bad name. And of course it was a post mostly in jest of somebody whining. Do what you want, don't bring it here if you want to only hear what confirms your decision. Or no interweb type feedback. Again,might be an age thing, but you folks the age of my son are freekin whimps sometimes!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Are the grannies of GACA also members of Old Broads Against Cat Tongue Manipulation?


I doubt puber is one of those. But you might want to think about joining that club yourself.
I must say that your deviant rhetoric is less entertaining than it is frightening, and seriously question that you a Driver, passenger, or even a mere observer simply interested in ride-share culture.
Trolling various websites to find an audience for self esteem issues would be my best guess. Feel fortunate that somebody doesn't report your fat ass.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> You just say you did not want to be accused of being homophobic and giving UBER a bad name. And of course it was a post mostly in jest of somebody whining. Do what you want, don't bring it here if you want to only hear what confirms your decision. Or no interweb type feedback. Again,might be an age thing, but you folks the age of my son are freekin whimps sometimes!


Ummm, you have me confused with someone else. I said nothing about homophobia nor anything about protecting uber or uber's image in any of my posts. I said to end the ride, kick them out and email uber. Period, end of story. When I kick someone out, I don't give them another ride, ever.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Ummm, you have me confused with someone else. I said nothing about homophobia nor anything about protecting uber or uber's image in any of my posts. I said to end the ride, kick them out and email uber. Period, end of story. When I kick someone out, I don't give them another ride, ever.


I know , forgiveness is a terrible virtue in life. especially in Free States.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mike888 said:


> So just where do you ride Mr. John United States. "Beating his ass" is along way from ending the trip on an abusive passenger.
> 
> I just love the not so well put together dissertation about your sadomasochistic riders, crack ***** economics, and of course
> those ignorant scum of the earth queens.


^^^
WHAT!!!
You can't be fkn serious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> WHAT!!!
> You can't be fkn serious.


None of it is serious you idiot.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I know , forgiveness is a terrible virtue in life. especially in Free States.


You are nuts


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mike888 said:


> None of it is serious you idiot.


^^^
Go back to your corner on Santa Monica Bl.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Or you could write Uber and dangle this one as a question - I was sexually harassd by a passenger on (Date & Trip#). What will Uber do about this. 

If you don't get a positive response then follow-up is something like. After reading your unsupportive response to the Sexual Harassment I received on (Date & Trip#), am I to assume that Uber supports Sexual Harassment of Drivers?

Doesn't matter the gender or sexual orientation, if you/the driver feel threatened by an action like this, it is serious and should be immediately followed up by Uber.

Keep us updated.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

SCdave said:


> Or you could write Uber and dangle this one as a question - I was sexually harassd by a passenger on (Date & Trip#). What will Uber do about this.
> 
> If you don't get a positive response then follow-up is something like. After reading your unsupportive response to the Sexual Harassment I received on (Date & Trip#), am I to assume that Uber supports Sexual Harassment of Drivers?
> 
> ...


They will support you on kicking them out, you can kick out anyone that makes you feel uncomfortable. However, they will not (from my experiences) adjust the rating for any reason. They feel that the rating threshold that you have to maintain is supposed to include a few 1 stars that you feel were unfair.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You did good. He grabbed your chest? That is criminal behavior. You were subjected to sexual harassment. This one star rating business is for the birds. The guy needs to get booted off Uber and charged with a crime. if you do not stand your ground now it will bug you for the rest of your life.too bad you don't still have the waybill with the name of the client. Uber does not have your back. Any texts that went with the ride? Go to the Police. They should be able to go to Uber for their investigation and get the name. If he is doing it to you he's doing it to others, guaranteed.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> They will support you on kicking them out, you can kick out anyone that makes you feel uncomfortable. However, they will not (from my experiences) adjust the rating for any reason. They feel that the rating threshold that you have to maintain is supposed to include a few 1 stars that you feel were unfair.


Well I imagine some of the 5 stars are unfair too!. Go out and get 10 5's after the 1 and back to where you started. But there is a record where you reported an incident first. I imagine if they can reinstate somebody in NJ who started a false surge, they would take the reported incident into account if they were looking to deactivate over ratings. Again, after 500 rides a 1 really does not do much if you keep on doing what you had been doing. Now if you are 3.71 , well better break out the Spotyfy and water.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> You did good. You were subjected to sexual harassment. This one star rating business is for the birds. The guy needs to get booted off Uber.if you do not stand your ground now it will bug you for the rest of your life.too bad you don't still have the waybill with the name of the client.


Actually, it becomes assault when the pax grabs you. Huge difference legally.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Go back to your corner on Santa Monica Bl.


I'll make note of your support for a sexual deviant.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Well I imagine some of the 5 stars are unfair too!. Go out and get 10 5's after the 1 and back to where you started. But there is a record where you reported an incident first. I imagine if they can reinstate somebody in NJ who started a false surge, they would take the reported incident into account if they were looking to deactivate over ratings. Again, after 500 rides a 1 really does not do much if you keep on doing what you had been doing. Now if you are 3.71 , well better break out the Spotyfy and water.


Not disagreeing with you, it isn't a big deal. Got a 1 star from these drunks I kicked this weekend, dropped me from 4.9 to 4.89. If they did kick me due to rating, I would just laugh.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

The next time he might decide to cover the drivers eyes for a lark and then someone dies.

And to all you clowns that are making jokes instead of dealing with the OPs original question, you don't have your fellow drivers back either. Jackasses.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Or you could write Uber and dangle this one as a question - I was sexually harassd by a passenger on (Date & Trip#). What will Uber do about this.
> 
> If you don't get a positive response then follow-up is something like. After reading your unsupportive response to the Sexual Harassment I received on (Date & Trip#), am I to assume that Uber supports Sexual Harassment of Drivers?
> 
> ...


^^^
Being touched in that manner transcends harassment and enters the realm of assault, which in the legal sense it is. 
Totally unacceptable and should at least be reported to Uber even though the person who got Uber through the app may not be the person who committed the act, should be warned or even banned. Let them learn the bus routes in their area and then try to grope the bus driver.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

The minute anyone invades my space and doesn't listen to a warning of ride over will get exactly that. My car, my body..don't mess with it. Out on the street in a heartbeat. I might even wait around for the next Uber driver and warn them. (but probably not worth my time)


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The next time he might decide to cover the drivers eyes for a lark and then someone dies.
> 
> And to all you clowns that are making jokes instead of dealing with the OPs original question, you don't have your fellow drivers back either. Jackasses.


Agreed, you owe it to the pax to maintain control of your car. If that means a bad review then that's what it means. Curb thier ass and move on. Don't expect uber to back you up though, they are not a transportation company...remember.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

Since when do you have to tolerate sexual assaults regardless of your profession? I've almost stopped/canceled a ride for far less infractions. Many of these pax are idiots.



SteveSPG said:


> Hey - I think I did the right thing but I wanted my esteemed panel of Uber-ites to chime in. Last night.......
> 
> Picked up two girls and a guy from a popular club. Girl in front, quiet. Girl in back right - wouldn't stop talking. Guy behind me - wouldn't stop reaching behind my seat and either laughing and bumping me or touching me. !!!! He was very flamboyant and I was just trying to TOLERATE HIS ASS until I could finish the ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> So just where do you ride Mr. John United States. "Beating his ass" is along way from ending the trip on an abusive passenger.
> 
> I just love the not so well put together dissertation about your sadomasochistic riders, crack ***** economics, and of course
> those ignorant scum of the earth queens.


I guess that's when you'd deploy your pepper spray against a car load of riders? Right?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

I have my first follower. You're looking me up now! I thinks there's a button for that somewhere ....


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Um, (I'm gay so it isn't homophobic) that's harassment, plain and simple. No one should have to go through that. You should report them so they and their mobile IP address can be banned.


hey! Only other Gay driver I've heard about. Cool. FYI> I drive in the 'nighthawk' part of town, I get so many gay customers it's unreal. It's like some crazy psychic magnet. Love those rides because we joke, and laugh and jam out to great tunes.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Touching the driver is simply part of the passenger experience. Uber advertises it. "Our drivers are there for your every need and desire, Have them play your Spotify songs and touch them, play with their hair or anything else you want. Remember, they are your private driver. Our drivers are your *****."
Uber On!


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

The only way to prevent a 1 star is to not charge them. You should consider this if you want to preserve your rating. Even if you explain what happened to Uber, they will leave the customers rating of you. It's ridiculously unfair. What that man did to you is illegal sexual harrassment. One warning should be MORE than enough to stop such behavior.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

SteveSPG said:


> Hey - I think I did the right thing but I wanted my esteemed panel of Uber-ites to chime in. Last night.......
> 
> Picked up two girls and a guy from a popular club. Girl in front, quiet. Girl in back right - wouldn't stop talking. Guy behind me - wouldn't stop reaching behind my seat and either laughing and bumping me or touching me. !!!! He was very flamboyant and I was just trying to TOLERATE HIS ASS until I could finish the ride.
> 
> ...


Just him you're not that kind of guy.


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

If Uber keeps pleasing and spoiling the riders, the car hijacking might happen before we know it.

We need some sense of humor. Don't be so sure the car hijacking might never happen. Everything could be possible.
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's no doubt that the OP should have kicked them out, probably earlier. Making a note to Uber to protect yourself is a good idea and screw the ratings, a 1 isn't going to make the difference. I've been pretty lucky, the worst ride I had was 4 idiots who immediately started shouting racial and homophobic crap out the windows. Told them to stop, 1 block later they start again. Pulled up to the corner (which unbeknownst to them was a gay bar) and ordered them out. Little argiuing and I simply said I'm calling the police and someone is going down for drunk and disorderly and I'm not drunk. Yes I got a 1 but I felt good about how I handled it. 
On the flip side (pun intended) I've had two guys make advances and invite me in and when I thanked them and said no had no further problems.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Um, (I'm gay so it isn't homophobic) that's harassment, plain and simple. No one should have to go through that. You should report them so they and their mobile IP address can be banned.


how will you ban an IP address off a phone when phones use a dhcp server and not static IPs?

kthanks


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> how will you ban an IP address off a phone when phones use a dhcp server and not static IPs?
> 
> kthanks


Nothing to do with IP address. Uber can force you sign out and then do not allow you sign in. This is what Uber so called "ban" or "deactivate" the users.
Keep your sign-in ID and password in a safe place and do not share it with anyone else.
If hackers get in Uber's server and steal all the ID and password information, that will be a disaster.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Truth & Facts said:


> Nothing to do with IP address. Uber can force you sign out and then do not allow you sign in. This is what Uber so called "ban" or "deactivate" the users.
> Keep your sign-in ID and password in a safe place and do not share it with anyone else.
> If hackers get in Uber's server and steal all the ID and password information, that will be a disaster.


I never said anything about IP addresses. I was just replying to the other person saying "uber will ban there phones IP address"...which is futile.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

If the guy grabbed your arm, this would be a dangerous action and Uber would apologies to you and nothing else since nothing happened except you throwing the customer out. In the future just cancel the ride but you have to expect stuff like this. What do you think cab drivers have been going through for years? Some cabs have barriers but some don't so think how they handle it? 
I drive in Miami, we have a large alternative life style population, you have to learn how to deal with people and speak to them so they adjust their behavior with you. Guys will get propositioned by gay men, women will get propositioned by straight men and visa versa. I laugh along with people and treat them as I treat everyone, I don't label or adjust my actions because of who I have in my vehicle. 
I have thrown customers out of my vehicle and they have canceled the ride, you still get paid for how far you have traveled and if they cancel the ride they lose the opportunity to rate you. So getting a bad rating would not occur. Check you trip records, rider cancels they can't rate you but you still get paid.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Good job!


----------



## gypsydogg (Feb 5, 2015)

UberXinSoFlo said:


> This story started so positive and went downhill VERY fast. Sorry to hear!
> 
> Unfortunately, uber doesn't seem to care. You did the right thing, but sadly your rating will suffer when the pax gives you a 1 Star and uber won't remove it.
> 
> ...


WOW, I would have taken that to the news. If you were female he would be in jail so fast, and the law is supposed to be the same. Would Uber have left a negative rating if a girl was harassed like that? Shame on Uber.


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

gypsydogg said:


> WOW, I would have taken that to the news. If you were female he would be in jail so fast, and the law is supposed to be the same. Would Uber have left a negative rating if a girl was harassed like that? Shame on Uber.


The sad thing is that uber would still leave the negative rating even if the driver was female. Maybe if you call the police and press charges uber _might_ remove the negative rating, but I still doubt it.

I think this is a real issue that drivers should be bringing up, uber is essentially forcing drivers to put up with dangerous, possibly illegal actions from pax or risk being deactivated due to a low rating. Uber should be protecting us and supporting our decisions to kick out pax without making us fear a lower rating.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Come ,come, come on , come on , and..


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

I have had a couple drunk gay male passengers over all the years try to kiss my face by sticking their face thru the taxi partition! Believe itvir not, that was good for the ego!

Yes, I got propositioned when younger and slimmer by gays and a few straights. It's rare, if really ever that women proposition me; maybe they realize I'm gay. But women make advances to male Uber drivers, according to posts in certain threads.

Or a few times a gay touched my shoulder from thru the partition, or commented on my hairy arms.

No, decent females have never offered favors in exchange for a cab ride, though a few working girls years ago wanted to earn $$ in the back seat while offering to perform on me. But being older and much heavier and less attractive now, even that is nearly an implausible scenario.

Years ago, a gay invited me in after a 20-minute cab ride. Didn't realize he was at all interested. When I divulged I am gay, he quickly changed his mind. He thought he'd score a straight, married cabbie to conquer. Didn't want to deceive him, as he thought I'm straight.

Yes, these incidents are almost always during the wee hours.

Younger male Uber drivers will get propositioned by some gays. Expect it! When they ask,"are you married," be on guard.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

mike888 said:


> I have my first follower. You're looking me up now! I thinks there's a button for that somewhere ....


^^^
LOL!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

If anyone puts their hands on me they are getting thrown out on the street. I would have put him out of my car. You did the right thing. Gay, Straight, or 1/2 winked, I don't give a shite... keep your feckin hands off me, Period. I would have called the police had they not exited my vehicle fast enough. Nobody wants an assault charge for being an asshole on a Saturday night, they get out fast. I would have advised Uber of his unacceptable behavior and moved on to my next ride. Messing with me while I'm driving is not funny - put me and my passengers at risk, you're gone.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Give them a one star than report it to Uber.


----------



## Driveronedge (Mar 3, 2015)

mike888 said:


> I doubt puber is one of those. But you might want to think about joining that club yourself.
> I must say that your deviant rhetoric is less entertaining than it is frightening, and seriously question that you a Driver, passenger, or even a mere observer simply interested in ride-share culture.
> Trolling various websites to find an audience for self esteem issues would be my best guess. Feel fortunate that somebody doesn't report your fat ass.


I got a warning from the moderator for telling this guy Mike888 he's a piece of shit. Look at everything he's said here - TROLL WHO SHOULD BE BANNED


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2015)

Driveronedge said:


> I got a warning from the moderator


Is there a button on my profile I can push called: People Who Are Stalking Me... (?)


----------

